# Skipper's Adventures - Week 11 Living in Luxury



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures - Week 11

​*


----------



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

Haha what a cool dude


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice car, Skipper is really living the good life!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Something was drawing me to log on to talk budgies...now I know what it was...

Skipper of course has a ride that a stud like him would be expected to be found in. Off in the distance across the water, young hen's search frantically for the binocular's to get a better look at the famous adventurer...


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Oh my, I need to become Skipper's friend asap LOL!*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That car was made for him, he looks so good in it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper seems to be on his way to the private dock to board his yacht for an afternoon out on the water.

What a life this guy leads! *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Skipper is Da Man and my hero who I live vicariously through!

_'On the next Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous Birdies, we are honored to tag along the lavish and extraordinary lifestyle of superstar budgie Skipper and his wonderful and expensive toys!'_


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipper's*

Will he or won't he invite a certain young miss to join him on a sea adventure?
Stay tuned!!! Gota love that car and dat Budgie. Jo Ann


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes.He is a Hollywood star ready to be introduced to the ladies and celebrate his new movie: "007: Casino Royale"!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I do believe Skipper is so used to being out on his adventures he may become an adrenaline junkie. 

So far he's managed to keep his loving demeanor as well and loves "kisses" so little Sprite shouldn't give up hope... *


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

Love it! So creative


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks to everyone who took the time to check in on Skipper and comment on his latest adventure! :wave:*


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Ahh!Skipper,
You can go from high flying adventures to the suave man-about-town with such ease... no wonder the ladies are all vying to be THE one sitting beside you in your Studmobile.Rock on, you versatile boy!


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Coco says she would like to ride on his yacht, but none of that kissy stuff! In fact, she could be quite helpful if anyone falls overboard. She would love to run around the yacht throwing life preservers into the water. She has a bit of compulsive behavior in throwing things from a high place.

Today she threw every jack she had on her roof onto the floor. Then I put them all back up and it ends up being a fun game. She will do it even if I don't pick them up.:S*


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Love the budgie man, love the car and I especially love the " little " tender waiting to take him out to his BIG yacht! 

Terra wants his number .... she's been looking for a sugar budgie to keep her in a style she'd like to become accustomed to!


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Ooooo - Sweet Ride, Little Man Skipper! So suave, so undeniably COOOOOOL...*


----------

